# Full protection detail (Winter Coat)



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Running a stage car is great but as most of you know after a good day's hooning the back of the car is covered i was getting a little concerned with the build up of oxidisation, so I decided to treat her to a proper birthday and put on her winter coat.

I don't normally post up washing the car but I was so pleased with the results I thought i'd share it with you, equally I don't know if my technique is right so please offer up ways I can improve.......

So the process 

TBM strip wash using washing up liquid to remove all wax and sealants, towel dried
Clayed with medium clay bar and fine detailing spray lub
TBM wash using washing up liquid to clear off the residue, towel dried
Applied body scrub cleanser followed by a paint conditioner (this removed loads of containments, the clay bar didn't)
TBM wash using body conditioner, towel dried
Applied 2 coats of sealant
Finished with Swissvax











I was considering a wrap but I think you can't beat seeing shiny paintwork even it is a PTA to keep clean. After the winter I'll go for a full correction and take care of few niggles and chips but for now i'm happy.

Hopefully the alloy will be sorted this weekend but still looking around so if you know anyone please pm me their details.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Can anyone help with a wheel refurber ?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

looking good buddy and nice choice of wax.... lol

my collection got even bigger yesterday its getting ridiculous !!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Great work mate what sealent did you use?


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Great work mate what sealent did you use?


Thanks matie, Autoglym Ultra deep shine


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice... Top work mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Buzby said:


> Can anyone help with a wheel refurber ?


PW Paul has had mine done for me before (outsourced but he sorted) - great finish for 09 premium wheels. Had all 4 done in case there was a bit of a mis-match.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for this i'll drop him a line :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Buzby what did you use to remove the layers of wax and sealant?


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Knightwing23 said:


> Buzby what did you use to remove the layers of wax and sealant?


I clay barred the whole car so it made sense to take everything back just the clear coat and start a fresh with building up the layers of sealant and then the top coat.


----------

